# Win7 or XP on Atom N455



## ysmonyog (Jan 14, 2011)

Which OS will perform better on Lenovo 10-3C netbook (Atom N455/ 2GB DDR3 / Intel WMA 3150)?
XP PRO SP3 or
WIN 7 Ultimate with Aero Peak disabled and visual settings for best performance.


----------



## asingh (Jan 14, 2011)

Am running Win7 Ultimate on my Aspire 255 (N450; 1GB DDR2). All is fine. Aero is disabled.

XP is old now. Forget it.


----------



## abhijangda (Jan 14, 2011)

I think XP PRO SP3 will run better
alternatively u could also use Linux Mint, Ubuntu they will run even better than XP PRO SP3


----------



## cute.bandar (Jan 15, 2011)

I would stick with xp


----------



## topgear (Jan 15, 2011)

even my recommendation is XP with SP3 - after installing it make sure to update it.


----------



## ysmonyog (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone.

 At present Win7 Ultimate is installed on my netbook. Aero disabled. It is a bit sluggish.  

Since majority thinks XP will perform better, I shall go with it.

Ps. My vendor says duel booting slows down the system. Is it so?


----------



## digibrush (Jan 15, 2011)

ysmonyog said:


> Ps. My vendor says duel booting slows down the system. Is it so?



Does it really?

I am using duel booting with xp and win7, I noticed only booting time take longer than a single booting.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 15, 2011)

nope,wont slow down provided you are virus free


----------



## asingh (Jan 15, 2011)

ysmonyog said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> At present Win7 Ultimate is installed on my netbook. Aero disabled. It is a bit sluggish.
> 
> ...



Well if you want the snappy response of a desktop I doubt you would ever get that with a Netbook. Win7 is highly more optimized than XP. It uses more RAM --- HOLD ON, which is good, cause it keeps tasks ready and allocated to the buffer for quick execution. I doubt you will see performance increase with age old XP. Just keep Aero off. XP looks gross...!


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Jan 15, 2011)

having aspire one 532h with xp sp3 home ed.

seriously considering upgrading to SSD


----------



## topgear (Jan 16, 2011)

ysmonyog said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> At present Win7 Ultimate is installed on my netbook. Aero disabled. It is a bit sluggish.
> 
> ...



your vendor is wrong - there won't be any kind of slowdown. If you are interested you can customize xp installation for your needs ie removing unnecessary and unused components, slipstreaming hot fixes and service pack, a bunch of tiny little apps of your choice etc. You can bring down the installer size as low as 190MB. I'm using such custom configured xp and this is a lot faster.



asingh said:


> Well if you want the snappy response of a desktop I doubt you would ever get that with a Netbook. Win7 is highly more optimized than XP. It uses more RAM --- HOLD ON, which is good, cause it keeps tasks ready and allocated to the buffer for quick execution. I doubt you will see performance increase with age old XP. Just keep Aero off. XP looks gross...!



even windows 7 with aero theme disabled looked like white washed ( IMO ) and XP's default Luna theme is not that great as well but Xp has some moded and official themes which are very nice but the aero theme of windows 7 is one of the best desktop interface - no doubt about that.

I'm using XP with classic theme anyway for more than a year and half and I think it's pretty good to look at.


----------



## ysmonyog (Jan 16, 2011)

asingh said:


> Well if you want the snappy response of a desktop I doubt you would ever get that with a Netbook. Win7 is highly more optimized than XP. It uses more RAM --- HOLD ON, which is good, cause it keeps tasks ready and allocated to the buffer for quick execution. I doubt you will see performance increase with age old XP. Just keep Aero off. XP looks gross...!



Will ReadyBoost compatible Pen Drive will enhance the performance. 
If so, I shall purchase one. I do not know whether my existing Transcend (JF V30) 4GB drive is compatible for ReadyBoost or not.



topgear said:


> your vendor is wrong - there won't be any kind of slowdown. If you are interested you can customize xp installation for your needs ie removing unnecessary and unused components, slipstreaming hot fixes and service pack, a bunch of tiny little apps of your choice etc. You can bring down the installer size as low as 190MB. I'm using such custom configured xp and this is a lot faster.


Such customization is beyond the scope of my knowledge. I may not be able to do it.


----------



## cute.bandar (Jan 16, 2011)

you can make xp look like vista basic with custopack


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 16, 2011)

I think a lot of these customisation packs are viruses,so staying away might be better


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 16, 2011)

dual??? m tripple booting if i count linux ubuntu aswell with vista home premium and xp.

and true its completely fine if you aint having virus and all. mine is tablet pc and not at all high configured compared to today.

about 7 and xp, xp is handy it will give you faster speed as it doesnt have too much of hidden tasks to eat your cpu aswell as gpu and ram. plus it supports many applications (esp office ones) that are a bit older.

on the other hand, win 7 will utilize some of your hardware features better than xp but will surely be slower. make wise choice according to your needs. good luck

Enjoy~!


----------



## topgear (Jan 17, 2011)

cute.bandar said:


> you can make xp look like vista basic with custopack



Don't you think such customization packs will hog system resources and slow down a netbook - To get speedy performance it's not recommended to use any customization pack since they easts up a lot of system resources and some time is te main cause for throwing up some dll errors.


----------



## ysmonyog (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes, my concern is to get max performance not looks. 



speedyguy said:


> about 7 and xp, xp is handy it will give you faster speed as it doesnt have too much of hidden tasks to eat your cpu aswell as gpu and ram. plus it supports many applications (esp office ones) that are a bit older.
> 
> on the other hand, win 7 will utilize some of your hardware features better than xp but will surely be slower.



I think we can reduce some background tasks by disabling some services or setting them to manual. Can someone provide a link to any tutorial etc. describing the services of which can safely be disabled/set to manual?


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 17, 2011)

i believe even after disabling certain things in win 7 you may find xp still a bit faster. if you want performance for your applications i recommend xp coz i always find xp consuming less ram and cpu compared to vista and windows 7. still you should go through some better suggestions. especially from people who have faced both and done with tweaking jobs.


ps: i too have faced both but not the best with tweaking.

Enjoy~!


----------



## gagan007 (Jan 17, 2011)

Win7 is anyday faster than XP? It boots faster...games can be played in better and faster way. office applications and movies also play faster.

Remember it is an updated version of same OS...it has to be better than previous versions.


----------



## topgear (Jan 18, 2011)

ysmonyog said:


> Yes, my concern is to get max performance not looks.
> 
> 
> 
> I think we can reduce some background tasks by disabling some services or setting them to manual. *Can someone provide a link to any tutorial etc. describing the services of which can safely be disabled/set to manual?*



Here you go :

Black Viper's Web Site


----------



## ysmonyog (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks @topgear for the useful information.


----------



## topgear (Jan 18, 2011)

^^ My Pleasure.


----------



## ico (Jan 18, 2011)

Netbook | Ubuntu

Nothing comes close to this on a netbook.


----------



## asingh (Jan 18, 2011)

Itching to SPAM:

WIN 7 IS THE BEST. 
 



Sorry.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 18, 2011)

Win7 + Tuneup utilities (use the trial than kick it out). make a profile in tuneup (look at the top. theres a option to make a profile) & it'll automatically give a lot of suggestions. check which you think is good, discard the rest. in the end, Win7 will run as fast as XP, if not faster. i have done it on a old P4 desktop. so it should be same for your netbook. do try once.


----------



## ysmonyog (Jan 19, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> Win7 + Tuneup utilities (use the trial than kick it out). make a profile in tuneup (look at the top. theres a option to make a profile) & it'll automatically give a lot of suggestions.



Really effective. Thanks.
I hope the settings won't revert after trial period is over..
But I do not observe profile option. I have installed Tuneup Utilities 2011, version 10.0.3000.101.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 19, 2011)

welcome buddy  

nope. after making a profile, remove tuneup. its of no use than. 

profile is on the first tab, middle column. or i think even on top theres an option to create a profile. or it may give suggestion depending on the power of the netbook.


----------

